# Very new to this rooting thing....Help



## gbinpa (Jun 28, 2013)

A friend of mine rooted my Stratosphere for me about a year ago. At first it seemed to work pretty good. But over the year it has gotten SO laggy that I can't do anything with it! I've asked him to see if he could fix it but he said there is nothing he can do. Is this common with rooting? I mean I can't open the camera, email, text or anything without a 5 minute lock up or longer. Sometimes I have to take out the battery to restart it. Anyone out there know what I can do? HELP!!!


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

gbinpa said:


> A friend of mine rooted my Stratosphere for me about a year ago. At first it seemed to work pretty good. But over the year it has gotten SO laggy that I can't do anything with it! I've asked him to see if he could fix it but he said there is nothing he can do. Is this common with rooting? I mean I can't open the camera, email, text or anything without a 5 minute lock up or longer. Sometimes I have to take out the battery to restart it. Anyone out there know what I can do? HELP!!!


This is not a symptom (or caused by) rooting, it is just how smartphones get after lots of use when normal "maintenance" isn't done... caches get loaded up, partition space gets short, etc.

The first thing I would do is boot into CWM Recovery and wipe the cache partition and dalvik cache, then reboot and give it 10-15 minutes of normal use for the caches to rebuild and see what happens, if it is still very sluggish, a factory default might be in order.


----------



## gbinpa (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you very much. I'll give that a try and see how it goes.


----------

